# Edith Weiss-Mann - recordings?



## Mark Dee

Hi all

I am currently listening to the Italian Concerto in F by JS Bach, played by Edith Weiss-Mann, recorded in 1950, on a budget Allegro LP released in 1964. Apart from this, Bach's Concerto No. 3 in D (on the same album), and her contribution to the first American recording of The Four Seasons (currently available on Naxos), I can't find any other recordings by her, except for one posthumously released LP on Westminster.

I am assuming that this is all there is, unless anyone else knows different?


----------



## Rogerx

Mark Dee said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am currently listening to the Italian Concerto in F by JS Bach, played by Edith Weiss-Mann, recorded in 1950, on a budget Allegro LP released in 1964. Apart from this, Bach's Concerto No. 3 in D (on the same album), and her contribution to the first American recording of The Four Seasons (currently available on Naxos), I can't find any other recordings by her, except for one posthumously released LP on Westminster.
> 
> I am assuming that this is all there is, unless anyone else knows different?


https://www.discogs.com/artist/1485334-Edith-Weiss-Mann


----------



## Mark Dee

Rogerx said:


> https://www.discogs.com/artist/1485334-Edith-Weiss-Mann


Thanks - about what I suspected.


----------

